# 1989 1/25 batmobile dio



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is my 1/25 Batmobile Diorama...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice and atomospheric. The working headlights certainly help the scene.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Love it. :thumbsup:
The model looks fantastic and your photography makes it look real.
The working headlights make all the difference and the dead leaves over the ground look great.
What did you use for the leaves? (Is there a herb jar missing some content from your pantry?  )

Any chance of a overall photo of the diorama so we can see how you put the scene together??

Alien


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Alien said:


> Love it. :thumbsup:
> The model looks fantastic and your photography makes it look real.
> The working headlights make all the difference and the dead leaves over the ground look great.
> What did you use for the leaves? (Is there a herb jar missing some content from your pantry?  )
> ...


Many thanks sir!:thumbsup: Yes...and will do!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Love this diorama! Once again the lighting has made it look to scale.
(Tobacco leaves?)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A behind the scenes shot of the model...



Another shot of the dio and model...


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Love the atmosphere!!!!! Yep, the leaves and lights really add.

Fantastic work, Captain!

With Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice diorama... looks like a shoot taken from the movie. Do you have some pictures of the interior?


----------

